# Galatioto - Fininvest: c'è stato l'incontro.



## admin (14 Giugno 2016)

Secondo quanto riportato da Campopiano, c'è stato l'incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest. Un incontro avvenuto lontano dai riflettori. Il focus: tanti punti ancora da concordare. 


Festa: il contratto è quasi concluso, si continuerà a lavorare fino al week end. Restano da definire solo due punti importanti: piano di investimenti sulla squadra (400M in 5 anni) e govenance societaria da proporre a Berlusconi.

Campopiano: le parti stanno procedendo alla stesura di un contratto complesso ma condiviso. Non senza qualche diversità di vedute, stanno smarcando i punti più delicati. Si va verso quindi una stesura definitiva, non semplice bozza. Inoltre si sta cercando l'accordo sul piano di investimenti pluriennale e futura governance. L'obiettivo delle parti è di preparare un preliminare da firmare entro la prossima settimana. In modo tale da poterlo proporre ad un ristabilito Berlusconi e anche alla conglomerata cinese.

Sky: Si è parlato tanto di questioni tecniche, finanziarie e legali. Difficilmente si arriverà a sciogliere tutti i nodi entro la giornata di giovedì. Lo stesso Galatioto lascerà Milano tra giovedì e venerdì. Da quello che sappiamo il clima è positivo, non ci sono intoppi, ma attenzione perchè il lavoro resta molto complesso. I nodi da sciogliere sono tanti, a cominciare dalla posizione che ricoprirà Silvio Berlusconi. La volontà di chiudere c'è da parte di tutti. Ci saranno altri appuntamenti importanti a partire da domani.

Campopiano su Twitter: 
L'esito dell'incontro tra Fininvest e Galatioto: A fatica, ma le parti concordano sulle clausole.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Campopiano, c'è stato l'incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest. Un incontro avvenuto lontano dai riflettori. Il focus: tanti punti ancora da concordare.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Discrezione parola d'ordine assoluta!!!

Sono sempre più fiducioso, e godo che stiano tenendo i giornalai lontani.
Già me li vedano, che sputano bile mista a livore.

Il povero peppe di sterco, che si regge le ginocchia chiuso in ufficio, con gli occhi strabuzzati farfugliando "Così fate gli incontri senza dirci nulla eh.... ma guai a voi... filtra pessimismo capito? silvio rinuncerà alla politica per il milan... filtra pessimismoooooo"


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Campopiano, c'è stato l'incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest. Un incontro avvenuto lontano dai riflettori. Il focus: tanti punti ancora da concordare.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Tutto l'opposto della pagliacciata dello scorso anno con Bee.


----------



## danykz (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Campopiano, c'è stato l'incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest. Un incontro avvenuto lontano dai riflettori. Il focus: tanti punti ancora da concordare.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.


Si vola ragazzi!!! Si vola! Stringiamo i denti!!


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Campopiano, c'è stato l'incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest. Un incontro avvenuto lontano dai riflettori. Il focus: tanti punti ancora da concordare.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



 punto dopo punto, fino a giovedì devono accordarsi sugli ultimi punti oggetto di dibattito. 
Poi, una volta completato il contratto, sarà tutto in discesa. Ovviamente Silvio permettendo...................................


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Campopiano, c'è stato l'incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest. Un incontro avvenuto lontano dai riflettori. Il focus: tanti punti ancora da concordare.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Oggi potrebbe esserci stato l'incontro [cit.]
Finalmente gente seria.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Oggi potrebbe esserci stato l'incontro [cit.]
> Finalmente gente seria.



Campopiano si differenzia dagli altri giornalisti che trattano della vicenda per un simpatico particolare: al condizionale preferisce l'indicativo presente


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2016)

Gelo tra i cinesi e Berlusconi.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Gelo tra i cinesi e Berlusconi.



Filtra un cauto pessimismo.


----------



## sballotello (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Campopiano, c'è stato l'incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest. Un incontro avvenuto lontano dai riflettori. Il focus: tanti punti ancora da concordare.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



la gente seria lavora cosi, non a tavola con pellegatti sotto al tavolo a mangiar gli scarti che via via cadono per terra


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Filtra un cauto pessimismo.



passi indietro, cinesi furiosi


----------



## sballotello (14 Giugno 2016)

Berlusconi sembrerebbe ancora indeciso..


----------



## mabadi (14 Giugno 2016)

Data per quasi certa la cessione ora speriamo che i cinesi si facciano consigliare da persone competenti.


----------



## ignaxio (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Campopiano, c'è stato l'incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest. Un incontro avvenuto lontano dai riflettori. Il focus: tanti punti ancora da concordare.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



Che spettacolo vedere SAL a lavoro <3


----------



## smallball (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Campopiano, c'è stato l'incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest. Un incontro avvenuto lontano dai riflettori. Il focus: tanti punti ancora da concordare.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti.



speriamo bene..


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

Berlusconi è propenso a tenersi il suo amore .


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Berlusconi è propenso a tenersi il suo amore .



Domani mi aspetto fiumi di inchiostro su questa linea. Unito a clausole inventate random e molta, molta tensione tra le parti.


----------



## sballotello (14 Giugno 2016)

ignaxio ha scritto:


> Che spettacolo vedere SAL a lavoro <3



al lavoro? ma non è in ferie?


----------



## ignaxio (14 Giugno 2016)

OT: Comunque nel gergo tecnico italiano della gestione dei progetti il SAL è l'acronimo di "Stato Avanzamento Lavori": Cioè una riunione dove si verifica "a che punto siamo". Direi che è destino.


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Gelo tra i cinesi e Berlusconi.



Galatioto avvistato da persone vicine a Peppe Di Stefano con una mannaia in mano, potrebbe essere diretto all'ospedale dove è ricoverato il Presidente.
Cinesi furiosi, è gelo. Berlusconi in ospedale parrebbe dubbioso stando a quanto dicono le infermiere.


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Giugno 2016)

Facciamo partire il totopronostico per i titoli di domani di Sky.
Io sparo un "Cinesi-milan:è gelo. SALtato l'incontro".


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Facciamo partire il totopronostico per i titoli di domani di Sky.
> Io sparo un "Cinesi-milan:è gelo. SALtato l'incontro".



"C'è il sì dei cinesi a Giampaolo."


----------



## MarcoMilanista (14 Giugno 2016)

L'incontro non c'è stato, me lo ha detto Galliani citofonandomi a casa.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2016)

*Festa: il contratto è quasi concluso, si continuerà a lavorare fino al week end. Restano da definire solo due punti importanti: piano di investimenti sulla squadra (400M in 5 anni) e govenance societaria da proporre a Berlusconi.*


----------



## mabadi (14 Giugno 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Facciamo partire il totopronostico per i titoli di domani di Sky.
> Io sparo un "Cinesi-milan:è gelo. SALtato l'incontro".



Berlusconi subito dopo l'intervento "mi tengo il Milan è una questione di cuore" cessione lontana.
Brocchi in pole position possibile rinnovo del prestito di Balottelli attacco stellare con Matri.
Galliani piomba su Ranocchia dall'Inter in cambio De Sciglio.
Ibra firma con l'Inter un biennale.
Emery ufficiale firma per il PSG.


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: il contratto è quasi concluso, si continuerà a lavorare fino al week end. Restano da definire solo due punti importanti: piano di investimenti sulla squadra (400M in 5 anni) e govenance societaria da proporre a Berlusconi.*



Dovremmo quindi sapere presto chi prenderà il posto di Galliani o sbaglio? 
Mi pare un sogno.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2016)

*Campopiano: le parti stanno procedendo alla stesura di un contratto complesso ma condiviso. Non senza qualche diversità di vedute, stanno smarcando i punti più delicati. Si va verso quindi una stesura definitiva, non semplice bozza. Inoltre si sta cercando l'accordo sul piano di investimenti pluriennale e futura governance. L'obiettivo delle parti è di preparare un preliminare da firmare entro la prossima settimana. In modo tale da poterlo proporre ad un ristabilito Berlusconi e anche alla conglomerata cinese.*


----------



## Coripra (14 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Dovremmo quindi sapere presto chi prenderà il posto di Galliani o sbaglio?
> Mi pare un sogno.



Don't say cat... (Trap docet)


----------



## Blu71 (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: il contratto è quasi concluso, si continuerà a lavorare fino al week end. Restano da definire solo due punti importanti: piano di investimenti sulla squadra (400M in 5 anni) e govenance societaria da proporre a Berlusconi.*



Preghiamo.


----------



## DannySa (14 Giugno 2016)

Coripra ha scritto:


> Don't say cat... (Trap docet)



_...if the condor is not in the cage._


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: il contratto è quasi concluso, si continuerà a lavorare fino al week end. Restano da definire solo due punti importanti: piano di investimenti sulla squadra (400M in 5 anni) e govenance societaria da proporre a Berlusconi.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: le parti stanno procedendo alla stesura di un contratto complesso ma condiviso. Non senza qualche diversità di vedute, stanno smarcando i punti più delicati. Si va verso quindi una stesura definitiva, non semplice bozza. Inoltre si sta cercando l'accordo sul piano di investimenti pluriennale e futura governance. L'obiettivo delle parti è di preparare un preliminare da firmare entro la prossima settimana. In modo tale da poterlo proporre ad un ristabilito Berlusconi e anche alla conglomerata cinese.*



Avanti tutta Zio Sal!


----------



## mabadi (14 Giugno 2016)

Comunque non credo servano lunghe trattative per il piano di investimento e per la governance societaria da proporre a Berlusconi.
O meglio penso che questi due punti si possano discutere solo con Berlusconi.
Secondo me siamo in una fase ben più avanzate e le trattative servono per trovare clausole e modalità che consentano di sottoscrivere un contratto legale in Italia ed in Cina e che consideri quindi la diversità di normativa fra i due paesi, e sopratutto a pagare meno tasse senza essere arrestati.


----------



## sballotello (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: le parti stanno procedendo alla stesura di un contratto complesso ma condiviso. Non senza qualche diversità di vedute, stanno smarcando i punti più delicati. Si va verso quindi una stesura definitiva, non semplice bozza. Inoltre si sta cercando l'accordo sul piano di investimenti pluriennale e futura governance. L'obiettivo delle parti è di preparare un preliminare da firmare entro la prossima settimana. In modo tale da poterlo proporre ad un ristabilito Berlusconi e anche alla conglomerata cinese.*



bene benissimo


----------



## smallball (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: il contratto è quasi concluso, si continuerà a lavorare fino al week end. Restano da definire solo due punti importanti: piano di investimenti sulla squadra (400M in 5 anni) e govenance societaria da proporre a Berlusconi.*



bellissime parole


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: le parti stanno procedendo alla stesura di un contratto complesso ma condiviso. Non senza qualche diversità di vedute, stanno smarcando i punti più delicati. Si va verso quindi una stesura definitiva, non semplice bozza. Inoltre si sta cercando l'accordo sul piano di investimenti pluriennale e futura governance. L'obiettivo delle parti è di preparare un preliminare da firmare entro la prossima settimana. In modo tale da poterlo proporre ad un ristabilito Berlusconi e anche alla conglomerata cinese.*



Ma tu vedi se devono rendere conto a Berlusca di quanto vogliono spendere e a chi vogliono far comandare


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: il contratto è quasi concluso, si continuerà a lavorare fino al week end. Restano da definire solo due punti importanti: piano di investimenti sulla squadra (400M in 5 anni) e govenance societaria da proporre a Berlusconi.*



Mi pare scontato beh finché non è tutto ok Sal non parte


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: il contratto è quasi concluso, si continuerà a lavorare fino al week end. Restano da definire solo due punti importanti: piano di investimenti sulla squadra (400M in 5 anni) e govenance societaria da proporre a Berlusconi.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: le parti stanno procedendo alla stesura di un contratto complesso ma condiviso. Non senza qualche diversità di vedute, stanno smarcando i punti più delicati. Si va verso quindi una stesura definitiva, non semplice bozza. Inoltre si sta cercando l'accordo sul piano di investimenti pluriennale e futura governance. L'obiettivo delle parti è di preparare un preliminare da firmare entro la prossima settimana. In modo tale da poterlo proporre ad un ristabilito Berlusconi e anche alla conglomerata cinese.*



Nessuno dei due specifica se si tratta di preliminare o contratto definitivo?


----------



## Crox93 (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: le parti stanno procedendo alla stesura di un contratto complesso ma condiviso. Non senza qualche diversità di vedute, stanno smarcando i punti più delicati. Si va verso quindi una stesura definitiva, non semplice bozza. Inoltre si sta cercando l'accordo sul piano di investimenti pluriennale e futura governance. L'obiettivo delle parti è di preparare un preliminare da firmare entro la prossima settimana. In modo tale da poterlo proporre ad un ristabilito Berlusconi e anche alla conglomerata cinese.*



Io sarò un inguaribile pessimista, ma queste dichiarazioni di Campopiano mi preoccupano un po.
Il fatto che si debba ancora concordare punti così delicati mi lascia perplesso, spero siano le info date a Campopiano per far uscire qualcosa ma non troppo.
In più, non capisco che cosa frega a Berlusconi di come agiranno i cinesi. Mi sembra quasi che queste notizie i cinesi le facciano uscire per dare il contentino a Berlusconi, facendogli fare la figura di quello preoccupato per il suo "amato" Milan.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nessuno dei due specifica se si tratta di preliminare o contratto definitivo?



Campopiano nei successivi commenti parla di preliminare.


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Nessuno dei due specifica se si tratta di preliminare o contratto definitivo?


Credo che si tratti di un preliminare, Louis. Firma, avvio delle procedure di passaggio incrociato di quote e fondi (10-15 giorni almeno), definitivo. Da quanto si legge dalle due fonti, molto bene, direi.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Giugno 2016)

thanks


----------



## neversayconte (14 Giugno 2016)

se non si vende ora, non si vende più


----------



## ildemone85 (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: le parti stanno procedendo alla stesura di un contratto complesso ma condiviso. Non senza qualche diversità di vedute, stanno smarcando i punti più delicati. Si va verso quindi una stesura definitiva, non semplice bozza. Inoltre si sta cercando l'accordo sul piano di investimenti pluriennale e futura governance. L'obiettivo delle parti è di preparare un preliminare da firmare entro la prossima settimana. In modo tale da poterlo proporre ad un ristabilito Berlusconi e anche alla conglomerata cinese.*



mah, situazione ancora in altissimo mare, cmq sta cosa degli investimenti, osservando il mercato dell'inter cinese, non è del tutto inutile, meglio specificare bene sta cosa degli acquisti, detto questo, concedo un'altra settimana di tempo, se entro il 23 sta storia non è finita, sono out


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: il contratto è quasi concluso, si continuerà a lavorare fino al week end. Restano da definire solo due punti importanti: piano di investimenti sulla squadra (400M in 5 anni) e govenance societaria da proporre a Berlusconi.*


Ma non erano solo questi due i punti dove lavorare per un accordo? Ciò significa che c'erano altri punti di disaccordo quindi?


----------



## Freddiedevil (14 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Io sarò un inguaribile pessimista, ma queste dichiarazioni di Campopiano mi preoccupano un po.
> Il fatto che si debba ancora concordare punti così delicati mi lascia perplesso, spero siano le info date a Campopiano per far uscire qualcosa ma non troppo.
> In più, non capisco che cosa frega a Berlusconi di come agiranno i cinesi. Mi sembra quasi che queste notizie i cinesi le facciano uscire per dare il contentino a Berlusconi, facendogli fare la figura di quello preoccupato per il suo "amato" Milan.



Secondo me l'accordo è stato raggiunto anche su questi punti, stanno soltanto cercando di formalizzarlo nel modo migliore.
Riguardo la seconda parte del tuo intervento dico che a Berlusconi interessa, eccome, di quello che faranno i cinesi: é ovvio che vuole vendere a delle persone che garantiscano investimenti e una carica anche simbolica a lui (che tradotto significa "visibilità). Se vendesse e basta a gente che non caccia fuori un euro sarebbe completamente finito politicamente parlando


----------



## danykz (14 Giugno 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Credo che si tratti di un preliminare, Louis. Firma, avvio delle procedure di passaggio incrociato di quote e fondi (10-15 giorni almeno), definitivo. Da quanto si legge dalle due fonti, molto bene, direi.



Casnop, un'informazione.. Ma in quale panificio lavori???! Mi trasferisco nella tua città solo per comprare il pane da te!! AHAHAHAHAHAH.

Chiuso il piccolo OT: Ragazzi, ormai è tutto in discesa, lo dico da 2 mesi, è FATTA al 97%


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

Crox93 ha scritto:


> Io sarò un inguaribile pessimista, ma queste dichiarazioni di Campopiano mi preoccupano un po.
> Il fatto che si debba ancora concordare punti così delicati mi lascia perplesso, spero siano le info date a Campopiano per far uscire qualcosa ma non troppo.
> In più, non capisco che cosa frega a Berlusconi di come agiranno i cinesi. Mi sembra quasi che queste notizie i cinesi le facciano uscire per dare il contentino a Berlusconi, facendogli fare la figura di quello preoccupato per il suo "amato" Milan.


Ne hanno sistemati 2000 non si fermeranno su gli ultimi 2 dettagli .

Forza e coraggio , manca poco alla liberazione .


----------



## ildemone85 (14 Giugno 2016)

io dico che alla fine silvio berlusconi sarà il galliani del milan cinese


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2016)

*Sky: Si è parlato tanto di questioni tecniche, finanziarie e legali. Difficilmente si arriverà a sciogliere tutti i nodi entro la giornata di giovedì. Lo stesso Galatioto lascerà Milano tra giovedì e venerdì. Da quello che sappiamo il clima è positivo, non ci sono intoppi, ma attenzione perchè il lavoro resta molto complesso. I nodi da sciogliere sono tanti, a cominciare dalla posizione che ricoprirà Silvio Berlusconi. La volontà di chiudere c'è da parte di tutti. Ci saranno altri appuntamenti importanti a partire da domani.*


----------



## smallball (14 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ne hanno sistemati 2000 non si fermeranno su gli ultimi 2 dettagli .
> 
> Forza e coraggio , manca poco alla liberazione .



hai ragione


----------



## admin (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Campopiano, c'è stato l'incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest. Un incontro avvenuto lontano dai riflettori. Il focus: tanti punti ancora da concordare.
> 
> 
> Festa: il contratto è quasi concluso, si continuerà a lavorare fino al week end. Restano da definire solo due punti importanti: piano di investimenti sulla squadra (400M in 5 anni) e govenance societaria da proporre a Berlusconi.
> ...




.


----------



## smallball (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Si è parlato tanto di questioni tecniche, finanziarie e legali. Difficilmente si arriverà a sciogliere tutti i nodi entro la giornata di giovedì. Lo stesso Galatioto lascerà Milano tra giovedì e venerdì. Da quello che sappiamo il clima è positivo, non ci sono intoppi, ma attenzione perchè il lavoro resta molto complesso. I nodi da sciogliere sono tanti, a cominciare dalla posizione che ricoprirà Silvio Berlusconi. La volontà di chiudere c'è da parte di tutti. Ci saranno altri appuntamenti importanti a partire da domani.*



parole piu' ottimiste anche da parte di Sky


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Festa: il contratto è quasi concluso, si continuerà a lavorare fino al week end. Restano da definire solo due punti importanti: piano di investimenti sulla squadra (400M in 5 anni) e govenance societaria da proporre a Berlusconi.*





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano: le parti stanno procedendo alla stesura di un contratto complesso ma condiviso. Non senza qualche diversità di vedute, stanno smarcando i punti più delicati. Si va verso quindi una stesura definitiva, non semplice bozza. Inoltre si sta cercando l'accordo sul piano di investimenti pluriennale e futura governance. L'obiettivo delle parti è di preparare un preliminare da firmare entro la prossima settimana. In modo tale da poterlo proporre ad un ristabilito Berlusconi e anche alla conglomerata cinese.*





Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Si è parlato tanto di questioni tecniche, finanziarie e legali. Difficilmente si arriverà a sciogliere tutti i nodi entro la giornata di giovedì. Lo stesso Galatioto lascerà Milano tra giovedì e venerdì. Da quello che sappiamo il clima è positivo, non ci sono intoppi, ma attenzione perchè il lavoro resta molto complesso. I nodi da sciogliere sono tanti, a cominciare dalla posizione che ricoprirà Silvio Berlusconi. La volontà di chiudere c'è da parte di tutti. Ci saranno altri appuntamenti importanti a partire da domani.*



credo di aver appena tradito la mia ragazza


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Si è parlato tanto di questioni tecniche, finanziarie e legali. Difficilmente si arriverà a sciogliere tutti i nodi entro la giornata di giovedì. Lo stesso Galatioto lascerà Milano tra giovedì e venerdì. Da quello che sappiamo il clima è positivo, non ci sono intoppi, ma attenzione perchè il lavoro resta molto complesso. I nodi da sciogliere sono tanti, a cominciare dalla posizione che ricoprirà Silvio Berlusconi. La volontà di chiudere c'è da parte di tutti. Ci saranno altri appuntamenti importanti a partire da domani.*


Pare ci sia del gelo tra i cinesi e Fininvest; infatti Galatioto ha chiesto di accendere i termosifoni.


----------



## Casnop (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Sky: Si è parlato tanto di questioni tecniche, finanziarie e legali. Difficilmente si arriverà a sciogliere tutti i nodi entro la giornata di giovedì. Lo stesso Galatioto lascerà Milano tra giovedì e venerdì. Da quello che sappiamo il clima è positivo, non ci sono intoppi, ma attenzione perchè il lavoro resta molto complesso. I nodi da sciogliere sono tanti, a cominciare dalla posizione che ricoprirà Silvio Berlusconi. La volontà di chiudere c'è da parte di tutti. Ci saranno altri appuntamenti importanti a partire da domani.*


Rielaborano il materiale informativo altrui, questi, rosicano il pane sfornato da altri... Si, avete letto bene: rosicano.


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Pare ci sia del gelo tra i cinesi e Fininvest; infatti Galatioto ha chiesto di accendere i termosifoni.



Cos'è sta volontà di chiudere da parte di tutti? Da dove spunta fuori?
Non c'era il sì dei figli a non cedere? 
Non c'era gelo polare coi cinesi?

Già cambiano carro?


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Cos'è sta volontà di chiudere da parte di tutti? Da dove spunta fuori?
> Non c'era il sì dei figli a non cedere?
> Non c'era gelo polare coi cinesi?
> 
> Già cambiano carro?



Facile salire sul carro adesso

Eh Sky ??!!


----------



## Aron (14 Giugno 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Facile salire sul carro adesso
> 
> Eh Sky ??!!



Hype per la Colombo e Fedele.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Campopiano, c'è stato l'incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest. Un incontro avvenuto lontano dai riflettori. Il focus: tanti punti ancora da concordare.
> 
> 
> Festa: il contratto è quasi concluso, si continuerà a lavorare fino al week end. Restano da definire solo due punti importanti: piano di investimenti sulla squadra (400M in 5 anni) e govenance societaria da proporre a Berlusconi.
> ...



Sucassero tutti. Dai che ci siamo sempre di più!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Giugno 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Cos'è sta volontà di chiudere da parte di tutti? Da dove spunta fuori?
> Non c'era il sì dei figli a non cedere?
> Non c'era gelo polare coi cinesi?
> 
> Già cambiano carro?


C'è gelo ma hanno scelto Giampaolo, anche se Berlusconi è ancora indeciso perché vuole abbandonare la politica per il Milan.


----------



## sballotello (14 Giugno 2016)

ha scritto ancora Campopiano


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Giugno 2016)

*Campopiano su Twitter: 
L'esito dell'incontro tra Fininvest e Galatioto: A fatica, ma le parti concordano sulle clausole*


----------



## Roger84 (14 Giugno 2016)

Ero ottimista giorni fà che tutti i giornali davano per compromesso il tutto, figuriamoci ora!!!!
Sono solo un po' preoccupato che si vada troppo in là con le firme e che quindi il discorso allenatore/giocatori sia compromesso! Mi auguro che i cinesi e i loro uomini di fiducia, si stiano portando avanti con i vari discorsi tecnici....


----------



## Ciachi (14 Giugno 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter:
> L'esito dell'incontro tra Fininvest e Galatioto: A fatica, ma le parti concordano sulle clausole*


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Giugno 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter:
> L'esito dell'incontro tra Fininvest e Galatioto: A fatica, ma le parti concordano sulle clausole*



Godo di brutto


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

fino a 2 settimane ogni nuova notizia veniva sommersa da 80000 messaggi, ora invece sempre di meno, si nota proprio che il popolo è esausto, e fatica pure a commentare... ancora un po di pazienza gente, nel dubbio mettete lo spumante buono in frigo, ma bello nascosto x scaramanzia... c'è ma non lo vedo


----------



## smallball (14 Giugno 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter:
> L'esito dell'incontro tra Fininvest e Galatioto: A fatica, ma le parti concordano sulle clausole*



molto bene!!!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Ragazzi sono gasatissimo!!!L'unica cosa è la data...se fanno direttamente un definitivo e lo presentano a Berlusconi il 30 sarà tardi....almeno per il mio povero cuore...nei miei sogni gia venerdi si firmerà qualcosa che permetterà di muoversi in ottica Mister e giocatori..


----------



## Roger84 (14 Giugno 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter:
> L'esito dell'incontro tra Fininvest e Galatioto: A fatica, ma le parti concordano sulle clausole*



Il traguardo è lì, ci siamo!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Victorss (14 Giugno 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> _...if the condor is not in the cage._



AHAHAHHAHAHAHAH mi hai ammazzato ahahhahaha


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (14 Giugno 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi sono gasatissimo!!!L'unica cosa è la data...se fanno direttamente un definitivo e lo presentano a Berlusconi il 30 sarà tardi....almeno per il mio povero cuore...nei miei sogni gia venerdi si firmerà qualcosa che permetterà di muoversi in ottica Mister e giocatori..



Campopiano ha spiegato che completeranno il preliminare in settimana, poi se lo riguardano entrambe le parti la prossima settimana, ed entro fine mese lo firmano.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha spiegato che completeranno il preliminare in settimana, poi se lo riguardano entrambe le parti la prossima settimana, ed entro fine mese lo firmano.



Ok grazie!! Beh speriamo si decidano in fretta In realtà mi par di aver capito che il 30 è una data indicativa..."per stare larghi e tranquilli"...magari se tutto sarà ok si firmerà gia sett prossima...


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (14 Giugno 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Campopiano ha spiegato che completeranno il preliminare in settimana, poi se lo riguardano entrambe le parti la prossima settimana, ed entro fine mese lo firmano.


Ma se si arriva per forza di cose al 30 ed il 30 gli scade il contratto a brocchi.. Come si muoveranno per l'allenatore ? Faranno scadere il contratto a brocchi quindi? E poi qualche giorno dopo sceglieranno il nuovo? Ovviamente tutto nell'ottica della firma si intende


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Giugno 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter:
> L'esito dell'incontro tra Fininvest e Galatioto: A fatica, ma le parti concordano sulle clausole*



.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Giugno 2016)

Ovviamente nulla di concreto.

E pensare che, eventualmente, i cinesi si permetterebbero al massimo un Gianpaolo...mamma che scempio


----------



## Crox93 (14 Giugno 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter:
> L'esito dell'incontro tra Fininvest e Galatioto: A fatica, ma le parti concordano sulle clausole*



Questa è sicuramente la notizia più importante e positiva di tutti questi mesi.
Io finchè non vedo comunque rimango con i piedi a terra.


----------



## wfiesso (14 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ovviamente nulla di concreto.
> 
> E pensare che, eventualmente, i cinesi si permetterebbero al massimo un Gianpaolo...mamma che scempio



mi stavo proprio chiedendo dove fossi , non riesco a stare troppo senza i tuoi commenti, mi fai preoccupare 

ovviamente è una battuta, spero non ti offendi


----------



## Hammer (14 Giugno 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter:
> L'esito dell'incontro tra Fininvest e Galatioto: A fatica, ma le parti concordano sulle clausole*



Si gode


----------



## sballotello (14 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ovviamente nulla di concreto.
> 
> E pensare che, eventualmente, i cinesi si permetterebbero al massimo un Gianpaolo...mamma che scempio



????


----------



## Darren Marshall (14 Giugno 2016)

sballotello ha scritto:


> ????



Pessimismo totale. Sarebbe capace di dire che ha un male incurabile dopo un piccolo colpo di tosse.


----------



## fra29 (14 Giugno 2016)

I fatti di oggi mi fanno esser leggermente più positivo. Però.. Però nella mia testa balenano ancora alcuni grossi dubbi/paure che fungono un po' dà ancora per il mio ottimismo:
1. Bee "beccato" dall'articolo dell'espresso e poi sparito
2. Il fondo, la società veicolo, i nomi dei cinesi che non forse non usciranno mai (scatole cinesi in cui magari c'è lo zampino di Fininvest?)
3. Galliani in sella, i rinnovi condoriani, il ballottaggio barattolo/pluri esonerato, ecc

Se davvero tutto fosse un disegno per riportare i fondi di B in Italia? Se la trattativa celasse altro? Se B è F salvano capra e cavoli "vendendo" ma varando #italmilan. Progetto low cost, soldi rientrati e tutti che se la prendono con i cinesi immaginari, magari chiedendo a B di tornare..

Sta storia proprio non mi quadra.


----------



## siioca (14 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> I fatti di oggi mi fanno esser leggermente più positivo. Però.. Però nella mia testa balenano ancora alcuni grossi dubbi/paure che fungono un po' dà ancora per il mio ottimismo:
> 1. Bee "beccato" dall'articolo dell'espresso e poi sparito
> 2. Il fondo, la società veicolo, i nomi dei cinesi che non forse non usciranno mai (scatole cinesi in cui magari c'è lo zampino di Fininvest?)
> 3. Galliani in sella, i rinnovi condoriani, il ballottaggio barattolo/pluri esonerato, ecc
> ...



Il nome dei compratori per le leggi antiriciclaggio devono uscire per forza .


----------



## mabadi (14 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> I fatti di oggi mi fanno esser leggermente più positivo. Però.. Però nella mia testa balenano ancora alcuni grossi dubbi/paure che fungono un po' dà ancora per il mio ottimismo:
> 1. Bee "beccato" dall'articolo dell'espresso e poi sparito
> 2. Il fondo, la società veicolo, i nomi dei cinesi che non forse non usciranno mai (scatole cinesi in cui magari c'è lo zampino di Fininvest?)
> 3. Galliani in sella, i rinnovi condoriani, il ballottaggio barattolo/pluri esonerato, ecc
> ...



Non penso che il 2 uomo più ricco della cina aiuterebbe Berlusconi a far rientrare i capitali in italia.
Poi uno dei nodi sembrerebbe essere quanto spendere all'anno per gli investimenti quindi nessun italmilan,


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> I fatti di oggi mi fanno esser leggermente più positivo. Però.. Però nella mia testa balenano ancora alcuni grossi dubbi/paure che fungono un po' dà ancora per il mio ottimismo:
> 1. Bee "beccato" dall'articolo dell'espresso e poi sparito
> 2. Il fondo, la società veicolo, i nomi dei cinesi che non forse non usciranno mai (scatole cinesi in cui magari c'è lo zampino di Fininvest?)
> 3. Galliani in sella, i rinnovi condoriani, il ballottaggio barattolo/pluri esonerato, ecc
> ...


Se vabbè che trollata epica


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Giugno 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter:
> L'esito dell'incontro tra Fininvest e Galatioto: A fatica, ma le parti concordano sulle clausole*





MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ovviamente nulla di concreto.
> 
> E pensare che, eventualmente, i cinesi si permetterebbero al massimo un Gianpaolo...mamma che scempio



Aspettiamo comunque fino a venerdì. Se per allora non si smuove niente si trarranno le conclusioni...


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ovviamente nulla di concreto.
> 
> E pensare che, eventualmente, i cinesi si permetterebbero al massimo un Gianpaolo...mamma che scempio



77 le gambe delle donne


----------



## Trumpusconi (14 Giugno 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Ovviamente nulla di concreto.
> 
> E pensare che, eventualmente, i cinesi si permetterebbero al massimo un Gianpaolo...mamma che scempio



Avresti da ridire anche davanti al contratto firmato.


----------



## MrPeppez (14 Giugno 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Pessimismo totale. Sarebbe capace di dire che ha un male incurabile dopo un piccolo colpo di tosse.



Peccato che ho perso una zia con un male incurabile proprio ieri.

Ok siamo stati ceduti ai cinesi super ricchi che prenderanno un super allenatore e compreranno super giocatori.

Evviva.


----------



## Louis Gara (14 Giugno 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter:
> L'esito dell'incontro tra Fininvest e Galatioto: A fatica, ma le parti concordano sulle clausole*



Ragazzi state buoni e torniamo on topic


----------



## danykz (14 Giugno 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo comunque fino a venerdì. Se per allora non si smuove niente si trarranno le conclusioni...



Quando capirete che questa è una trattativa MOLTO RISERVATA?! Le notizie usciranno piano piano, probabilmente venerdì firmeranno il preliminare e noi staremo qui ancora ad aspettare la cessione, che verrà ufficializzata quando Berlusconi sarà in grado di farlo in grande stile! Comunque vi ricordo che i ballottaggi sono il 19 e venerdì è 17


----------



## Toby rosso nero (14 Giugno 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter:
> L'esito dell'incontro tra Fininvest e Galatioto: A fatica, ma le parti concordano sulle clausole*



Peccato per quella questione (vera o presunta) dell'allenatore da scegliere tra i due scarti di natura, che è come un nodo in gola... non mi fa stare tranquillo.
Se no sarei molto più fiducioso.


----------



## Fedeshi (14 Giugno 2016)

> Campopiano su Twitter:
> L'esito dell'incontro tra Fininvest e Galatioto: A fatica, ma le parti concordano sulle clausole



Rimango convinto che se non si sentiva male Berlusconi la scadenza era il 23 e non il 30,ma vabbè.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Peccato per quella questione (vera o presunta) dell'allenatore da scegliere tra i due scarti di natura, che è come un nodo in gola... non mi fa stare tranquillo.
> Se no sarei molto più fiducioso.



Mah , relativamente ... Alla fine se hai una squadra forte in panchina puoi anche avere topo Gigio . Importante che abbia in impostazione minima di tattica poi a hai i campioni le partite le vincono da soli .
Detto questo io sono pronto a scommettere con te che il prossimo allenatore sarà o Emery o Pellegrini .


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Giugno 2016)

Fedeshi ha scritto:


> Rimango convinto che se non si sentiva male Berlusconi la scadenza era il 23 e non il 30,ma vabbè.



Berlusca ha già dato L ok mesi e mesi fa ... Saranno almeno 6 mesi che lavorano a tutti i contratti e le clausole . Il nano oramai non c'entra più nulla e non influirà minimamente sulla cessione e sulla data .

Stai sereno che tra poco avremo una nuova proprietà imballata di soldi .


----------



## corvorossonero (14 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Mah , relativamente ... Alla fine se hai una squadra forte in panchina puoi anche avere topo Gigio . Importante che abbia in impostazione minima di tattica poi a hai i campioni le partite le vincono da soli .
> Detto questo io sono pronto a scommettere con te che il prossimo allenatore sarà o Emery o Pellegrini .



Non sono d'accordo, l'allenatore è fondamentale, purtroppo. Basta vedere il Napoli l'anno scorso con Benitez e quest'anno con Sarri. Il Belgio che di talenti ne ha, messo malissimo in campo e senza un gioco. Oppure l'Italia con Conte, che nonostante facciamo letteralmente schifo, abbiamo un gioco, e siamo tatticamente messi benissimo. L'allenatore conta e tanto pure.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, l'allenatore è fondamentale, purtroppo. Basta vedere il Napoli l'anno scorso con Benitez e quest'anno con Sarri. Il Belgio che di talenti ne ha, messo malissimo in campo e senza un gioco. Oppure l'Italia con Conte, che nonostante facciamo letteralmente schifo, abbiamo un gioco, e siamo tatticamente messi benissimo. L'allenatore conta e tanto pure.



.


----------



## __king george__ (15 Giugno 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter:
> L'esito dell'incontro tra Fininvest e Galatioto: A fatica, ma le parti concordano sulle clausole*



a essere proprio pignoli Campopiano ha scritto "a fatica,ma le parti concordano sulle clausole PER ORA"


----------



## Crox93 (15 Giugno 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, l'allenatore è fondamentale, purtroppo. Basta vedere il Napoli l'anno scorso con Benitez e quest'anno con Sarri. Il Belgio che di talenti ne ha, messo malissimo in campo e senza un gioco. Oppure l'Italia con Conte, che nonostante facciamo letteralmente schifo, abbiamo un gioco, e siamo tatticamente messi benissimo. L'allenatore conta e tanto pure.



.


----------



## Crox93 (15 Giugno 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> a essere proprio pignoli Campopiano ha scritto "a fatica,ma le parti concordano sulle clausole PER ORA"



Occhio a non sottovalutare questa cosa


----------



## Fedeshi (15 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Berlusca ha già dato L ok mesi e mesi fa ... Saranno almeno 6 mesi che lavorano a tutti i contratti e le clausole . Il nano oramai non c'entra più nulla e non influirà minimamente sulla cessione e sulla data .
> 
> Stai sereno che tra poco avremo una nuova proprietà imballata di soldi .



Su quello sono d'accordo anch'io ma purtroppo credo che le firme arrivino solo dopo che Berlusconi si sia ripreso come forma di cortesia nei suoi confronti,cortesia che non sarebbe servita se non si fosse sentito male,ma vabbè.

[MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION],sarebbe utopico pensare che si possa inserire una clausola tipo "Le spese sostenute durante il periodo di stipula del definitivo in caso di inadempimento del contratto saranno a carico della parte recedente"? 

In questo modo entrambe le parti starebbero decisamente più tranquille perché da un lato Fininvest non avrebbe timore di un "Mr.Bee bis" e d'altro canto i Cinesi avrebbero molta più liberta di autonomia in questo interregno.


----------



## Mr. Canà (15 Giugno 2016)

Sto leggendo ora il thread. Non so, ma a sensazione direi che si riaccende l'ottimismo. Professionisti che lavorano con discrezione finalmente e non presunti uomini d'affari che si mettono sotto la luce dei riflettori per interessi personali e/o di facciata, stampa pressoché all'oscuro di tutto, rosicamenti vari da parte degli anti-milanisti... secondo me sono tutti buoni segnali. Poi ovviamente, lo sappiamo, abbiamo a che fare con un uomo imprevedibile, ma forse è vero che a questo punto la partita la stiano giocando già altri, a dispetto delle ultime dichiarazioni d'amore (di facciata?) di Berlusconi. Speriamo!


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (15 Giugno 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Berlusca ha già dato L ok mesi e mesi fa ... Saranno almeno 6 mesi che lavorano a tutti i contratti e le clausole . Il nano oramai non c'entra più nulla e non influirà minimamente sulla cessione e sulla data .
> 
> Stai sereno che tra poco avremo una nuova proprietà imballata di soldi .



Vorrei essere anch'io così fiducioso. Come fai ad essere certo che sia già fatta se lo stesso Galatioto dice che è dura e Campopiano dice "tutto procede, vediamo"?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (15 Giugno 2016)

È ovvio che Galatioto non possa dire nulla,che Campopiano possa dire quel poco che le sue fonti gli girano....erano secoli ormai che non vedevo questa serietà e discrezione attorno al milan...quasi quasi mi scende la lacrimuccia...incrociamo tutto l'incrociabile e vediamo cosa ci porterà il domani...io sono fiducioso e ho anche smesso di farmi tante pippe mentali...se settimana scorsa ero una pentola a pressione ora mi sento molto zen


----------



## TheZio (15 Giugno 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter:
> L'esito dell'incontro tra Fininvest e Galatioto: A fatica, ma le parti concordano sulle clausole*



La fatica ci sta, l'importante è arrivare ad un accordo. Comunque spero che il passaggio di proprietà possa rasserenare il clima anche tra i tifosi!


----------



## Coripra (15 Giugno 2016)

fra29 ha scritto:


> I fatti di oggi mi fanno esser leggermente più positivo. Però.. Però nella mia testa balenano ancora alcuni grossi dubbi/paure che fungono un po' dà ancora per il mio ottimismo:
> 1. Bee "beccato" dall'articolo dell'espresso e poi sparito
> 2. Il fondo, la società veicolo, i nomi dei cinesi che non forse non usciranno mai (scatole cinesi in cui magari c'è lo zampino di Fininvest?)
> 3. Galliani in sella, i rinnovi condoriani, il ballottaggio barattolo/pluri esonerato, ecc
> ...



1) Bee non c'entra nulla e la situazione attuale non è paragonabile: mi sembra sia stato ampiamente chiarito in precedenti post.
2) Per la questione dei nomi: aspetta che si arrivi alle firme e vedrai che qualche nome (non tutti sicuramente) verrà fuori. 
3) Galliani è tutto fuorchè in sella, tantevero che ha "chiuso" solo operazioni già impostate precedentemente all'accordo coi cinesi
E poi... Aridaie co' 'sti fondi...


----------



## Black (15 Giugno 2016)

leggo solo ora le notize sull'incontro di ieri. Molto bene, sembra che ci si sta avviando verso la conclusione. Non so se è grazie al lavoro di Galatioto o al fatto che Silvio non può parlare e quindi dire le solite ca...te

Speriamo si possa chiudere anche prima del 30. Per quanto riguarda il mercato , possiamo anche accettare che si parta con i rinforzi dalla sessione invernale, pur che ci liberiamo di Silvio. Importante è la scelta dell'allenatore da cui ripartire e con il quale pianificare come ricostruire la squadra. E purtroppo il migliore sulla piazza se l'è già preso il PSG.
Se c'è già un piano di spesa sui 5 anni, come possiamo pensare di farlo su ciò che ci dirà Brocchi o Giampaolo?


----------



## martinmilan (15 Giugno 2016)

Se fosse per Galliani avrebbero rinnovato mexes e anche boateng...per quanto riguarda l'ipotesi fondi ormai non c è alcun motivo per pensare male.Galatioto si è presentato in prima persona e non era solo un fantasmino come si poteva pensare fino a pochi giorni fa.Ormai l'esposizione mediatica è totale e se per caso la finanza scopre che è tutta una farsa allora Galatioto oltre che la reputazione rischierebbe pure la galera.


----------



## danykz (15 Giugno 2016)

*campopiano : Incontro già in corso , Galatioto vuole accelerare*


----------



## Ragnet_7 (15 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *campopiano : Incontro già in corso , Galatioto vuole accelerare*



dajeeee


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *campopiano : Incontro già in corso , Galatioto vuole accelerare*



Se va tutto bene mi tatuo il.busto di Sal a grandezza naturale sulla schiena


----------



## DannySa (15 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *campopiano : Incontro già in corso , Galatioto vuole accelerare*



Dai che si va avanti.


----------



## pazzomania (15 Giugno 2016)

wfiesso ha scritto:


> Se va tutto bene mi tatuo il.busto di Sal a grandezza naturale sulla schiena



Io mi raso a zero :O


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (15 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *campopiano : Incontro già in corso , Galatioto vuole accelerare*


Sarebbe ora.. Speriamo!


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *campopiano : Incontro già in corso , Galatioto vuole accelerare*





pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io mi raso a zero :O



Aspetta che se ne vada Galliani però, potresti essere frainteso


----------



## goleador 70 (15 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *campopiano : Incontro già in corso , Galatioto vuole accelerare*



Big Sal


----------



## Milanforever26 (15 Giugno 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Campopiano, c'è stato l'incontro tra Galatioto e Fininvest. Un incontro avvenuto lontano dai riflettori. Il focus: tanti punti ancora da concordare.
> 
> 
> Festa: il contratto è quasi concluso, si continuerà a lavorare fino al week end. Restano da definire solo due punti importanti: piano di investimenti sulla squadra (400M in 5 anni) e govenance societaria da proporre a Berlusconi.
> ...



Finalmente notizie incoraggianti..speriamo bene..


----------



## Sand (15 Giugno 2016)

Dai dai daiiii
Non c'è più tempo da perdere, bisogna programmare la stagione con un nuovo allenatore e fare il mercato, siamo già in ritardo clamoroso.
Serviranno competenze e tanti soldi.
E tempo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (15 Giugno 2016)

Dave Sal .... tra l'altro vorrei farvi notare la somiglianza tra Sal e Benito


----------



## danykz (15 Giugno 2016)

*Secondo Il giornale non ci sono più problemi riguardo al ruolo di Berlusconi e per i soldi che verranno investiti sul Milan, il nodo adesso sarebbero le scadenze dei pagamenti e l'esercizio della nuova governance. La cordata di Pechino ha molta fretta di chiudere per iniziare subito al meglio la stagione. La speranza di Sal e Nicholas è di completare il contratto entro venerdi, sennò si continuerà a trattare via mail!*


----------



## wfiesso (15 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *Secondo Il giornale non ci sono più problemi riguardo al ruolo di Berlusconi e per i soldi che verranno investiti sul Milan, il nodo adesso sarebbero le scadenze dei pagamenti e l'esercizio della nuova governance. La cordata di Pechino ha molta fretta di chiudere per iniziare subito al meglio la stagione. La speranza di Sal e Nicholas è di completare il contratto entro venerdi, sennò si continuerà a trattare via mail!*



Tutte ste buone notizie cominciano a preoccuparmi :/ non ci sono abituato


----------



## prebozzio (15 Giugno 2016)




----------



## pablog1585 (15 Giugno 2016)

danykz ha scritto:


> *campopiano : Incontro già in corso , Galatioto vuole accelerare*



daje che oggi è il mio compleanno.. fatemelo sto regalo


----------

